# Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Abend zusammen,
ich plane eine Aktualisierung meiner Plattform.
Mein in die Jahre gekommenes Asrock H67M soll in den Ruhestand geschickt werden.  
Das Teil hat ja auch schon wieder fast 5 Jahre aufm Buckel.

Mein Plan ist es nun auf ein günstiges 1151 DDR4 System zu wechseln.
Ausgeben will ich für den Spaß nur max. 200€.

Hier mein aktuelles System:
Asrock H67M
Pentium G850 2x2,9GHz
2x2 GB DDR3 1333
Radeon HD 7870
Sandisk 64GB SSD
Be Quiet L7 630
Win7 64

Rausgesucht hab ich mir folgendes:
ASRock H110M-DGS
https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/H110M-DGS-H110-Mainboard/html/product/1247483?tk=7&lk=17954
G.Skill DIMM 8GB DDR4-2133 Kit
https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DI...tsspeicher/html/product/1226982?tk=7&lk=12628
Intel® Pentium® G4400
https://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Pentium(R)-G4400-Prozessor/html/product/1228136?tk=7&lk=17956


Da meine Erfahrung in Sachen 1151 gegen 0 gehen ...
Passt der Ram zum Board ?
Ist für die CPU ein Biosupdate auf dem von mir rausgesuchten und betreffenden Board nötig?
Und gibt es vielleicht Alternativen die in mein Budget passen?

Zudem hab ich auch gelesen das es zu Problemen bei der Installation von Win7 kommt.
USB-Treiber und so.
Hab allerdings noch eine PS/2 Tastatur rumliegen die da Abhilfe schaffen könnte. 
Win7 möchte ich gerne behalten, wegen den alten Games die ich ab und zu zocke. 

Noch zur Info.
Mein PC nutze ich viel für Office und so weiter.
Spielen tue ich LOL, Diablo 3, diverse 0815 MMOs und Browser Games.
Ab und zu auch noch ältere Games wie Spellforce, Sacred oder Battlefield Vietnam oder BF2.
Mehr muss das teil auch einfach nicht können.
Overclocking ist mir Wurst.
Wichtig ist mir nur,  das die Plattform wieder aktuell ist.


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*



AyonVant schrieb:


> Zudem hab ich auch gelesen das es zu Problemen bei der Installation von Win7 kommt.



Das USB Problem haben halt alle Skylake Boards. Jeder Motherboardhersteller bietet aber ein Tool an, einen Skylake kompatibelen Windows 7 Bootstick zu erstellen. Dann gibts bei der Installation auch kein Problem damit. Dazu braucht man nur einen 8 GB USB Stick, eine Windows 7 ISO und eben das Programm. Bei ASUS ist das der EZ Installer. ASRock Tool http://www.asrock.com/microsite/Win7Install/dl.asp

Das von dir ausgewählte Board hat den Prozessor in der kompatibilitäts Liste, mit jeder BIOS Version.


----------



## shootme55 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Was erwartest du dir vom plattformwechel? Ein großer leistungszuwachs ist da jetzt nicht zu erwarten, und ich persönlich würd bei einem neuen system zumindest einen 4-Thread nehmen. 
Aber grundsätzlich passen die teile zusammen. 

Wenn du einen Leistungszuwachs brauchst würd ich sagen ein gebrauchter i5 3570 kostet 120 und macht aus jedem pentium lametta. Ist nur so ein gedanke...


----------



## Maqama (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Große Vorteile wirst du von Skylake wohl nicht haben.
Vor allem nicht, wenn du so ein abgespecktes Board holst.
Dann lieber bei der aktuellen Plattform bleiben und nen gebrauchten i5 dafür holen, das bringt wesentlich mehr.
Dann vielleicht noch das alte L7 tauschen


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

@ evelgrin68
Danke, weißt du auch ob das Problem auf bei den PS/2 Ports existent ist?
Oder kann ich diese ohne Probleme bei der Installation nutzen?

@shootme55
Leistungszuwachs ist mir egal.
Mir geht es nur darum meine 5 Jahre alte Hardware zu erneuern und meinen jetzigen Ansprüchen gerecht zu bleiben.
Ein Intel I5 kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Zu teuer und wird bei meiner Nutzung nicht mal in 10 Jahren ausgelastet ...


----------



## shootme55 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ok ist akzeptiert! 

Trotzdem bin ich neugierieg: welche vorteile erwartest du dir?

Mein board is schon 8. Langsam wird es schon erwachsen.


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Naja ich fühl mich sicherer wenn ich ein Board + CPU & Ram  drinne hab was ich schnell und einfach ersetzen kann.
Das ist beim 1155 leider nicht mehr wirklich möglich.
Und ich will auch nicht wirklich testen wie lang mein jetziges Board noch max. leben wird ... 
Den Ärger will ich mir ersparen. 
Und vielleicht kommt ja doch mal noch der Moment wo ich auch mehr Leistung brauch ...
Dann kann ich auch noch später auf das 1151 ein i5 ballern.
Aber in ein toten Sockel will ich einfach nichts mehr reinstecken. :/
Und schon garnicht wenn das Board 5 Jahre drauf hat.


----------



## Maqama (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ich bleibe dabei, es macht aus meiner Sicht wenig Sinn, die Komponenten nur zu tauschen, weil sie kaputt gehen könnten.
Wenn es danach ginge, müsstest du ja alle 2 Jahre wechseln, wenn die Garantie abläuft.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:

1: 
Du bleibst bei deiner aktuellen Plattform, und rüstest auf einen i5 auf.
Damit hast du eine Ecke mehr Leistung als vorher und kommst günstig bei weg.

2:
Da du wie du sagst, nicht mehr Leistung brauchst, lässt einfach alles so wie es ist.
Boards und CPU´s leben sehr lange bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch, gerade wenn man nicht übertaktet.
Sollte doch mal was kaputt gehen, kannst du gut die Plattform immer noch tauschen.

3:
Geld spielt keine Rolle, und du rüstest einfach aus Spaß auf.
Ob das Sinn macht sei mal dahingestellt.


Wenn du Angst hast deine Hardware könnte abrauchen, dann würde ich als erstes das alte Netzteil tauschen.
Das macht micht ziemlicher Sicherheit als erstes zicken.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ja aber auch neue Ware kann schnell Kaputt gehen....

Warum bleibst du nicht bei 1155 und wartest bis Zen da ist, vielleicht lohnt es sich dann mehr.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

also nur geld zu verpulvern ohne einen wirklich erforderlichen und spührbaren leistungsschub zu erhalten finde ich für absolut nicht sinnvoll.
aber wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde,... ein CPU Upgrade für die vorhandene Plattform bringt dir 10 mal mehr als ein DDR4 System mit einen Pentium Prozessor, wäre zudem auch günstiger.
Mein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag:
Wenn du eigentlich gar keinen Performanceschub benötigst, dann rüste auch nicht auf und nimm das Geld lieber um mit deiner liebsten einen schönen Abend zu verbringen, ist ja bald Valentinstag


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

@Magama

Das verunsichert mich jetzt noch mehr.
Ist das Netzteil was ich benutze denn bekannt für Probleme?
Und ab wann macht so ein Teil Probleme?

Geld spielt schon eine Rolle.
Ich will halt nur für Das Geld ausgeben was ich auch wirklich brauche oder glaube zu brauchen.
Wenn es sein MUSS leg ich zu den 200€ auch noch 50€ für ein neues Netzteil dazu.
Gibts da denn vielleicht ne gute Empfehlung?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

von 2x2,9GHz auf 2x3,3 Ghz selbst wenn es eine viel modernere Plattform ist aufzurüsten macht 0 Sinn behalte das alte und spare bis du ca. 1000 Euro für einen neuen PC ausgeben kannst für dann mindestnes 4x 3,2 Ghz oder 4x 4 Ghz Intel i5 für welchen Sockel dann auch immer oder du es wirklich brauchst weil dein jetziger PC kaputt ging. Man gibt doch kein Geld für so ein altes System aus nur weil was kaputt gehen könnte selbst ein neues Netzteil würde ich dafür nicht mehr kaufen es sei denn man kauft gleich was gutes und kann es dann in max 2 Jahren gleich für einen neuen PC verwenden wenn es dann noch alle benötigten Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

WTF warum soll ich für ein PC der nur Office und Retrogames schaffen soll 1000€ ausgeben ?!?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

ok dann in dem Fall halt 500,- aber wenn du 1000 ausgibts kannst ihn wenn nichts kaputt geht, auch wieder 8 Jahre oder so nutzen

trotzdem wird man den unterschied von 2x2,9 auf 2x3,3 kaum spüren wenn es da überhaupt ein Verbesserung gibt


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

500€ ...
Und wofür ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

*180,- Intel® Core™ i5-4460*
70,- für ein Mainbord
und dein Buget wäre schon überschritten
+ Netzteil + 2x4 GB RAM + event. Gehäuse+Grafikkarte ca. 150 Euro GTX 750 oder vergleichbar


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Das Upgrade wird sich schon in einer spürbaren Mehrleistung auszahlen - 20-25% durch Skylake statt SandyBridge, dann ein 13% höherer Takt und nochmal einige Prozent im CPU-Limit durch den flotteren RAM.


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Wie ich schon zu Anfang sagte geht es mir nicht um Leistung.
Mein jetziger P850 reicht da.
Mir geht es NUR darum die Plattform zu aktualisieren weil ich mich da sicherer fühle wenn ein neues Board + Ram +CPU im PC sitzt.
Warum soll ich mir einen i5 reinballern der mehr Strom frisst den ich aber nie wirklich ausnutze.
Und das Board was ich da rausgesucht habe liegt bei 58€ ... was bringt mir dann ein 70€ Board.
Ist dieses dann zuverlässiger?


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ganz ehrlich, dann klemm dir das aufrüsten bis deine aktuelle Plattform im Eimer ist.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ich sage Kauf dir das neue System ob Sinn oder Unsinn ist egal es muss ja schonmal was neues sein. Evtl. Macht es Sinn ein Board mit ner 5 jährigen Garantie zu kaufen sowie ein Netzteil. 
Ich Wechsel auch so ca. Nach nem halben Jahr meine Hardware.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Leg das Geld unters Kopfkissen und warte bis wirklich was kaputt geht ...


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ich will aber nicht warten BIS was kaputt ist ....
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
Wenn ich n Auto fahre wart ich doch auch nicht darauf bis es mitten auf der Autobahn stehen bleibt ...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

ein PC ist aber kein Auto da kann man inerhalb von 4 Tagen auch einen neuen bestellen oder die Teile dafür und so lange kommt man doch auch mal ohne aus ?


----------



## AyonVant (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Nicht wenn der Rechner auch für die Arbeit ist!
Ich hab das Office nicht aus Spaß hinzugefügt.
Darf ich fragen ob du mein Anfangstext überhaupt richtig durchgelesen hast?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, dann klemm dir das aufrüsten bis deine aktuelle Plattform im Eimer ist.



Jeder Pc kann kaputt gehen egal wie alt die Teile sind wo heutzutage das meiste so gebaut wird da es nach 2 Jahren + X sowieso kaputt geht. Aber deswegen Stelle ich mir nicht von allem nach 2 Jahren was neues hin sondern warte bis es wirklich kaputt geht solange nicht mein Leben oder meine Gesundheit davon abhängt.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*



AyonVant schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht warten BIS was kaputt ist ....
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> Wenn ich n Auto fahre wart ich doch auch nicht darauf bis es mitten auf der Autobahn stehen bleibt ...



Ist klar - du wechselst dann lieber das Auto, wenn der TÜV abgelaufen ist 
Wenn du bei deinem Rechner _nicht_ mehr Leistung brauchst, sondern quasi nur nen Kundendienst machen willst, dann hol nen Staubsauger, mach die Kiste auf, mach mal richtig sauber und bau evtl. ein neues Netzteil ein (das altert von der ganzen Hardware am schnellsten).
Evtl. könnte man noch drüber nachdenken, von 2x 2 auf 2x 4 GiByte RAM aufzurüsten. Dann läuft die Kiste ewig - erst recht, wenn sie nicht übertraktet und wenig strapaziert wird. An unserer Schule hatten wir auch 8 Jahre alte Rechner, auf denen war sogar noch Windows Vista drauf, die liefen auch noch 

Dein Vorhaben mit dem Plattformwechsel bringt einfach nix. Auch neue Hardware kann nach einem Monat kaputt sein oder 10 Jahre funktionieren ...


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Wir haben bei uns anner Schule irgendwelche über 10 Jahre alten Pentium 4 HT-Kisten gehabt, die liefen auch noch bestens... 
Im ungünstigsten Fall, sind die Dinger 14 Jahre alt...  Bin mir recht sicher, dass das 2.8GHz-Northwoods waren.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*



AyonVant schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht warten BIS was kaputt ist ....
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> Wenn ich n Auto fahre wart ich doch auch nicht darauf bis es mitten auf der Autobahn stehen bleibt ...



du reparierst aber auch nicht dein auto wenn es nicht kaputt ist.
neue Hardware kann genauso kaputt gehen wie alte.
Mein uralter 286er z.B. läuft seit 30 Jahren immer noch (hab den vor knapp einem Monat mal aus nostalgie wieder angeschlossen)
ich kann ja verstehen das man gerne mal was neues probieren möchte, aber für deine zwecke lohnt es sich einfach nicht.


----------



## shootme55 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ich sags dir ganz ehrlich, ich würds nicht machen. Mein Board ist 8 Jahre alt und läuft perfekt, mein zweiter PC ist 13 Jahre alt. 

Die Zeiten in denen ein Board nach. 3 Jahren hinüber war wegen defekten Kondensatoren sind zum Glück eher schon vorbei. Ich hab einen haufen alte Hardware die brav ihren dienst verrichtet, eingehn kann was neues auch und viele shops bieten 24h Lieferung an. Der Umbau ist ja auch gleich erledigt. Nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.


----------



## AyonVant (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

So ich hab mich jetzt erstmal wieder beruhigt und mit n  Kumpel bei n Bier drüber gelabert.
Mit dem Boardtausch werd ich wohl noch bis AMD Zen abwarten.
Das Netzteil werd ich aber auf jeden Fall tauschen.
Hab gerade gesehen das es ein 630 Watt Klopper ist ....
Werd es durch ein 500er von Be Quiet ersetzen.

Gibts vielleicht auch eine Graka die genauso viel Leistung hat wie meine Radeon HD 7870 (nicht übertaktet) die aber weniger Strom zieht?
Die vielleicht von der Größe sogar noch n Stück kleiner ist als das 7870er Schiff? 

Und mir kommt noch eine Frage auf ...
Auch wenn mich persönlich der Leistungszuwachs nicht interessiert.
Warum veröffentlicht Intel dann nach 1155 zwei neue Sockel wenn die keinen wirklichen Fortschritt bieten? :/
Oder versteh ich da was falsch und das Problem betrifft da nur die kleinen BilligCPUs?


----------



## markus1612 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Bitte nicht irgendein BeQuiet, sondern das E10 500W.

Intel will auch Geld verdienen.
Zudem liegen die Vorteile von Skylake im Chipsatz (nur H&Z170), welcher deutlich mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen kann als alle anderen Chipsätze bisher.


----------



## AyonVant (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Ich hätt jetzt eigentlich einfach dieses genommen:
https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/System-Power-8-500W-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1240822?tk=7&lk=8512

Ein E10 hab ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## shootme55 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Deine karte ist so schnell wie eine 270er Radeon. Ein wirklicher mehrwert an grafikperformance wär mindestens eine r9 380 um 200 euro, aber ich denk nicht dass es sich auszahlt wenn du schon sagst du brauchst die leistung nicht. Außerdem ist die auch recht groß. Natürlich gibts auch nvidia alternativen.
Ich würd auch sagen ein ordentliches Netzteil ist eine gute Idee und den Rest kannst dann bei Bedarf kurzfristig auch tauschen.

Das ist das E10:

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/1157409

Gute Basis für fast jedes denkbare zukünftige System.


----------



## Hungerfisch (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*



AyonVant schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht auch eine Graka die genauso viel Leistung hat wie meine Radeon HD 7870 (nicht übertaktet) die aber weniger Strom zieht?
> Die vielleicht von der Größe sogar noch n Stück kleiner ist als das 7870er Schiff?
> 
> Und mir kommt noch eine Frage auf ...
> ...



Grakatechnisch evtl, wenn auch unnötig, ne R7 270 oder , etwas schwächer, ne passive 750 ti.

Warum neue CPUs? Geld, 5% höhere Leistung und ein tacken effizienter, so wie hier halt DDR4 Support, etc


----------



## AyonVant (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

In Sachen Graka gehts mir um Stromersparnis.
Wichtig ist dabei das die Leistung erhalten bleibt. 

Ich sehe gerade dass das E10 NT einfach mal 40€ mehr kostet ...
Warum?
Was macht es so viel besser als das Power 8 ?
Oder bezahl ich da am Ende nur mehr für ein anderes Kürzel?


----------



## Maqama (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*



AyonVant schrieb:


> In Sachen Graka gehts mir um Stromersparnis.
> Wichtig ist dabei das die Leistung erhalten bleibt.
> 
> Ich sehe gerade dass das E10 NT einfach mal 40€ mehr kostet ...
> ...




Das E10 hat die wesentlich bessere Technik, das S8 ist eher für billige Office-Systeme ohne GPU.
Sollte also irgendwann mal eine neue Graka her, hast du gleich ein gutes Netzteil.
Dazu ist es sehr leise und auch stromsparender, dank höherer Effizienz.
Das S8 hat nur "80Plus" das E10 "80Plus Gold".

Eine neue Graka macht, wenn du nicht mehr Leistung brauchst, keinen Sinn.
Auch wenn sich mit einer GTX 960 stromsparen ließe, so wären die Anschaffungskosten um ein vielfaches höher.
Dann sparst du vielleicht ein paar Euro im Jahr, gibst aber 200€ für die Graka aus.

Test: Be quiet! Straight Power 10 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## AyonVant (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Danke,
werde das E10 nehmen.
Irgendwann werde ich ja eh Aufrüsten.
Und da muss ich nicht so sehr auf das NT achten. 
Die 7870 bleibt dann wohl erstmal im Dienst.

Aber das mit dem 1155 vs 1151 stimmt mich schon nachdenklich.
Auch wenn ich persönlich erstmal die Finger von lassen werde. 
Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen DDR3 zu DDR4 so gering?
Sind bei den CPUs wirklich nur 5% Leistungsunterschied?
Zbs bei den i5 2500 vs i5 6500?
Sorry das ich hier nerve aber ich muss das jetzt einfach mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Niemand wechselt von DDR3 auf DDR4.
Du wechselst dann, wenn du dir eine neue Plattform kaufst und du eben den neuen DDR Standard deswegen nehmen musst.
Wenn dir alsoi die Prozessorleistung deines Rechners nicht mehr reicht, bau einen schnelleren rein.
Wenn dir die Plattform zu alt ist, kauf dir halt eine neue, aber dann auch so, dass du die Plattform uneingeschränkt nutzen kannst.


----------



## AyonVant (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Von Sockel 1155 DDR3 auf  Sockel 1151 DDR4 aufrüsten*

Naja, ich denke schon, das es da auch Freaks da draußen gibt die einfach von DDR3 auf DDR4 gewechselt haben weil da ja jetzt eine 4 statt einer 3 vor dem DDR steht. 
Bezüglich der Leistungunterschiede hat mich mal die Neugier gepackt und ich hab mal folgendes bei Google eingeballert:

Intel Pentium G850 vs Pentium G4400
Da bin ich dann auf diese Seite gestoßen:
Intel Pentium G4400 vs G850

In wie weit die Werte jetzt der Realität entsprechen kann ich nicht sagen.
Das ist aber dann doch schon ein kleiner netter Zuwachs.

Beim I5 2500 vs 6500 bin ich dann doch eher etwas erschrocken:
Intel Core i5-2500K vs i5-6500

Das ist dann doch schon n bissl arm ....

Wenn da so kleine Sprünge gemacht wurden ... warum hatt dann Intel nicht bis 2017 mit seiner DDR4 Plattform gewartet?
Ich meine, AMD bringt seine mit Zen ja eh erst 2017 rauß.
Da hätte man doch lieber noch den Sockel 1155 und 1150 pflegen können ....

Warscheinlich ist das wieder irgendeine Verschwörung die uns alle versklaven soll.
Und die NWO, Angelika und die Mondnazis stecken da sicher auch drinne!


----------

